# Got fired after 6 weeks, feel like a loser



## scorpio2588 (Aug 29, 2015)

I accepted this job as a receptionist in an ad agency even though I didn´t like it because I really needed the money. During the interview they told me I had to work 9 hours (hell for someone with anxiety) for a wage so low that the law forbids it in my country. They asked me if I had experience and I told them the truth: I never worked in an office, let alone in an ad agency. But they hired me anyway and told me that all I had to do was answer the phone and the door. 
The first few weeks were great, but after that I found out I was not only supposed to be the receptionist, but also everyone´s secretary, personal assistant and, when the cleaning lady wasn´t around, I was supposed to clean after everyone. 
I was overwhelmed with work coming from everyone and with implicit demands everyone had. However, I tried my best. Sure, I made mistakes, I had no experience, but whenever I noticed I asked what was the right way to do it and then changed it. I also tried to get to know everyone but all I got were cold stares and silence from a very close group of coworkers. One of my bosses was especially cruel, rude and snobby towards me from day one, not even bothering to say hello. 
Today I answered the phone and it was a girl saying that she couldn´t make it to the interview she had planned. She was applying for a job as a receptionist. I asked one of my coworkers and she pretended she didn´t know anything when she clearly did. I also heard her laugh with another girl while she was answering me on the phone. I asked again and she lied to my face again. Minutes later I overheard her talking on the phone with my boss, who was asking her why I had found out. A few minutes later another boss asked me to go to her office. I told her I already knew they were firing me and that I thought they were handling things the wrong way. She didn´t respond anything so I got up and left. 
What bothers me is that I tried really hard and that they have been laughing behind my back for god knows how long.
I feel like an absolute loser and totally incompetent to apply to any other job because I feel useless and stupid. 
Please someone tell me something!


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

A majority of the time, the most important thing in a job is fitting in. If you don't fit in, people will find ways to make you quit or get fired.

In your case, though, it totally wasn't your fault. If people are jerks to begin with, that's not a healthy work environment for you unless you're a jerk too.


----------



## footnote (Aug 6, 2015)

If they were paying you below minimum wage you should probably contact your country's department of labour because that's illegal, even if you took the job. 

Honestly, your employers/coworkers just sound like *******s. I don't think any of that was really your fault and it's probably a good thing you're not working there anymore. I think it'd be worth applying for a new job, tbh it sounds like this company didn't really deserve you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Something seemed really off about the whole thing.

They certainly don't represent what they advertise.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

That's a pretty awful experience.  it sounds as if you did your darndest to make it work, but it was just a bad environment. On the plus side, any other job you apply for is bound to be a better experience.

You need to be like the donkey.

He was sick and on death's door, and his owner thought he was good as dead. So he dug a very deep hole and lowered the donkey into it. The donkey was still hanging on, but it wasn't looking good, so every day his owner shoveled dirt into the hole to bury him. One day, the owner went outside to find the donkey, healthy again, out of the hole, and grazing nearby. The owner was confused, but there was no great mystery. You see, every time the owner shoveled the dirt onto the donkey, the donkey would just shake it off and step up until he could eventually jump out of the hole himself.

[/CHEESY]


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

Yeah they didn't respect or appreciate you as an employee. This is just a bad business not all of them are terrible places to work out there but just try to keep your head up and think of all you learned from the experience that can help you be better at the next job. Eventually you'll find the right place that you fit in with.


----------

